# My new hens



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've bought 6 hens about 8-10 weeks ago, but recent found out one may be two are a roo. Last night the birds went in to the coop all looking good but when I let them out this morning my barred Wyandotte has lost its back feathers near its tail. Also it's feathers around the neck are thin. Is this because of the roo or would it be because she's molting. I have treated the area and sprayed anti peck as I've see her pecking her own feather. Also covee with a wound spray so doesn't look red. Is there anything else I can do to help her?


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have removed the 2 Roos btw I got told to feed them some more protein to help so I'm gonna cook some eggs and I've got some sword fish for tonight. Should I cook the fish or leave it raw?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not molting, you wouldn't see that red skin if it was. Chances are the roos did do it and having removed them you should begin to see quills pretty quickly. 

Careful on the protein you add. Just like everything else too much is not always a good thing. 

What protein feed are they on now?


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

There on dr green course layers mash which has 16% protein and dr green chicken treat which has got raisins, kibbled peas, mixed grit, black sun flower seeds, dried banana, wheat, whole oats, red Dari, buck wheat and flaked maze. I also give them worms as a treat once every couple of weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would use caution upping their protein. They are getting some from the worms and the treat.

Do the eggs but don't bother with the fish. And I wouldn't give them eggs every day.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

It's was just a one off treat as I felt sorry for her  sound I'll have the fish for tea. Should I think about fitting a saddle as it would hide/ cover the area plus it's getting cold here and was worrying about her getting too cold. Thank you very much for your help


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I see alot of feathers on the bedding in the first photo. How old are your chickens? Also, is the hen in question the lowest in the pecking order?
Is there overcrowding on the roosts at night? You can hear the squabbling, maybe a few loud screams before they go to sleep.

I wouldnt feed them anything but the layer feed. Dont give them worms neither. One handful of treat once a week at most and no more.
A saddle will work for your hen if she's being overmated by roosters. 
If you have two roosters; it's time to get rid of one of them or get rid of both of them. I'd get rid of both.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What's up with the 10% calcium?


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

there was 6 birds in a coop of 1.7 metres x1.2 metres plus egg boxes and roosts are the length of the coop so just short of 1.7 metres. And then there run is 3.2 metres X 1.7 metres. Is that enough space for them?

The 2 cockerels have gone str8 away as soon as a saw her this morning, so only got 4 birds left now. I've got laws on my house that won't let me keep cockerels so never wanted them in first place anyway were supposed to be hens.

What's wrong with the 11% calcium? Is that to much or not enough?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Calcium for laying hens should be 3.5 -4.5% calcium.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Your coop is 18 sq.ft.. Recommended space is 4 sq ft. per bird.


Correction 21.4 Sq. ft.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. If your hen is molting, the missing feathers that the rooster did will look worse. All of mine are molting. Your food looks yummy! Especially the treat. If you give treats, maybe find a feed that has 18% protein like an all flock. Chick starter grower also has 18%. With both you will have to have some oyster shell on the side because those 2 feeds are low in calcium. 

With how many hens you can keep in their coop, a lot depends on if your chickens are out during the day or not. But they should fit comfortably in the coop at night. And if their run is small I would not fit more than 4-5 hens in there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lem does not appear to be in the states which will change things up a bit where feed is concerned.

Lem, repost the pic of your coop that will help all to see your setup again.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

They got room to run around in the run and it's cover so don't get wet. 
I've just checked the calcium content of all the layers feeds from where I get mine from and there all between 8-11%


----------

